# DOTM August photo submissions!



## DaneMama

August 2012 Calendar Contest Photo Submissions!
Alright guys, you know the drill. Please submit your favorite calendar-worthy photos. The theme this month is LAZY DOGS! You have 10 days to submit photos before we close the submissions for preliminary voting. I'm excited for this month, I think it's going to be great! Happy posting!


----------



## naturalfeddogs

Here's Aussie doing what he does best


----------



## Justapup

Snow and Jud


----------



## kady05

Wilson 










(Sig. will be removed)


----------



## malluver1005

Aspen...


----------



## RedneckCowgirl

Gah! I wish this picture was higher quality :/ lol


----------



## Rvent

Max doing what he does best


----------



## bernadettelevis




----------



## DaneMama

I really want to submit this picture......but Jon's arm is it in darnit. 










Or these ones...but too grainy. 























































So I will settle for this one:


----------



## NewYorkDogue

DaneMama- Seeing all of your Danes together reminds me of William Wegman and his Weimaraners...

So, you and Jon (with your super cool Nikon) should put together a coffee table book. Seems like you could get your pack to pose in just about any situation--- and with their coat patterns and markings, plus their sweet/quirky expressions and elegant, long limbs... it would be visually stunning. 

Just sayin'...


----------



## IslandPaws4Raw

Don't think I can top the lazy danes :tongue:

"Why chase a ball when I can roll in the grass?"


----------



## Donna Little

Tommy passed out.


----------



## Little Brown Jug

Boone chilling out on the wharf last summer while we cleaned our catch.


----------



## CaliandBear

cali trying out the new couch, she approves


----------



## Kassandra

I wanted to submit this one, but it is too low-quality










So, I will submit this one!









I work at a beagle rescue and this is what it looks like there on a regular basis  They are too cute! The old man in the front of the picture is estimated to be 15 years old with a slipped disk yet he still hops around like a pup!


----------



## creek817




----------



## Deaf Dogs

Mouse worked 'till she dropped...









Must suntan.... I'm looking a little pale... (and yes, she was actually sleeping. I took this picture when I was chatting with someone, who pointed down, and there was Mouse, crashed like that on the warm rocks LOL









Another nap on warm rocks


----------



## EckoMac

Solar powered doggies


----------



## EckoMac

Deaf Dogs said:


> Mouse worked 'till she dropped...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Must suntan.... I'm looking a little pale... (and yes, she was actually sleeping. I took this picture when I was chatting with someone, who pointed down, and there was Mouse, crashed like that on the warm rocks LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another nap on warm rocks


Does she have narcolepsy? LOL! She seems to pass out in the most random places and in the most random positions. LOL! I love her!


----------



## rannmiller

So which one is your official submission? 



Deaf Dogs said:


> Mouse worked 'till she dropped...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Must suntan.... I'm looking a little pale... (and yes, she was actually sleeping. I took this picture when I was chatting with someone, who pointed down, and there was Mouse, crashed like that on the warm rocks LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another nap on warm rocks


----------



## Deaf Dogs

Oh I saw people putting more than one photo up and thought that's what was happening... oops LOL I guess that's what I get for skimming LOL sorry about that. umm, we'll go with the first one.


----------



## rannmiller

Here is my submission of Peyton. She sleeps like a weirdo, and I love it. Okay everyone, only a couple more days to get your submission in!


----------



## CorgiPaws

Awh, shucks, if only this were higher quality....








***NOT A SUBMISSION***
Ahh well, maybe this week I can find time to look through our thousands of pictures, surely with a pack of DANES I can find something....


----------



## Khan

Just another day in the life of Khan!


----------



## nikkiluvsu15

NewYorkDogue said:


> DaneMama- Seeing all of your Danes together reminds me of William Wegman and his Weimaraners...
> 
> So, you and Jon (with your super cool Nikon) should put together a coffee table book. Seems like you could get your pack to pose in just about any situation--- and with their coat patterns and markings, plus their sweet/quirky expressions and elegant, long limbs... it would be visually stunning.
> 
> Just sayin'...


Ha! I had the same thought  I did a paper on William Wegman last semester, it was such a fun paper to write. (Plus I got a 100 on it, so that makes it even more awesome :wink


----------



## Sprocket

Hope it's not too late!

Gunner


----------



## thirdgenlxi

Riley & Piper (siblings - brother & sister)


----------



## NZ Raw

Tank


----------



## twotonelover




----------



## DaneMama

Submissions closed! Great photos guys! GO VOTE by LIKING your favorite photos!

http://dogfoodchat.com/forum/pictures/17251-dotm-august-2013-prelim-vote-like.html


----------

